# Initiation, Kickin etcetera



## Faithful Student (Sep 4, 2004)

Some of you may say that this is completely useless. My instructor taught me, with everything new in the world, comes along pain. It's just a taste of the world.


----------



## bignick (Sep 4, 2004)

there's another long thread about this...i believe in one of the kenpo forums


----------

